
Our model is customers first, investors never - cosmojg
https://sourcehut.org/blog/2019-10-23-srht-puts-users-first/
======
pcr0
I agree that unsustainable and user-hostile growth is a problem caused by
overzealous VC investments.

However, I don't see the direct connection between adding telemetry to drive
product decisions (e.g. improving conversion flows, prioritizing
features/bugs) and pressure from investors. I think it was just bad
communication and hubris on GitLab's part.

It's easy to avoid tracking users when you've got a 20-feature SaaS with a few
thousand users. Trying to manage a product with millions of users, thousands
of features and open bugs/feature requests is another ballgame and I think
telemetry is fine as long as it's first-party (or opt-in), anonymized and
explained properly (see Mozilla).

